# [WALLPAPER] Picking on Apple (also a dock for Trigger).



## s15274n

This is a wall that I made... Richie inspired me. His is below.

DOWNLOAD










This is a dock that I made for Roman/Trigger.... Goes well. You will need a transparent icon for it.










DOWNLOAD THE DOCK

DOWNLOAD A TRANSPARENT ICON

** just set the dock, then set your icons, then change the icons to the blank one so you can see the text!

*Compliments of @Richie681*


----------



## gancho

Sadly that is what it has come to...


----------

